# WANTED:  insulators



## eric70 (Nov 10, 2017)

Hello to everyone,....I'm Eric from up in northern Maine and I collect insulators, I specialize in the CD 104s. If you are unfamiliar with this style here are a couple of photos to help identify them. they are a baby-beehive shape. I'm doing a study on the 104s so regular aqua and even damaged pieces are acceptable for me. I'll either try and trade something or buy them from you....thanks alot....


Eric


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 10, 2017)

Those have always been one of my favorites...I found many CD 104's in the woods of Pike, New Hampshire when I was a kid.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 11, 2017)

Just in case any of you are thinking about dealing with Eric, I can attest to his integrity. I've had a number of deals with him and he's a real stand up guy. No worries.
Jim S


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi Eric I will go through my cellar and see what I have. How much are they worth?     Kevin


----------



## eric70 (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks Kevin, I look forward to checking those out...most are worth a few bucks but some can be pretty pricey, I'll let you know when I see them...thanks alot..

  Eric


----------



## maepace47.mp (Dec 17, 2017)

eric70 said:


> Hello to everyone,....I'm Eric from up in northern Maine and I collect insulators, I specialize in the CD 104s. If you are unfamiliar with this style here are a couple of photos to help identify them. they are a baby-beehive shape. I'm doing a study on the 104s so regular aqua and even damaged pieces are acceptable for me. I'll either try and trade something or buy them from you....thanks alot....
> 
> 
> Eric


I think i have some of them i will go take some pictures of them

Sent from my LG-K450 using Tapatalk


----------



## eric70 (Jan 17, 2018)

thanks alot, I look forward to seeing them....


----------



## maepace47.mp (Jan 17, 2018)

eric70 said:


> thanks alot, I look forward to seeing them....


I will send pic later today

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## maepace47.mp (Jan 23, 2018)

maepace47.mp said:


> I will send pic later today
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


Here so i. No i have somewhwhere
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## xtrucker (Dec 8, 2019)

Het Eric, I know I a few insulator I think greenish or teal color, I will send pics when I dig them out. Also I am from northern Maine 4 yrs in Florida now what part of Maine if you don't mind me asking miss talking to people from there but will let you know what I find ok


----------



## Polarbluff (Feb 12, 2020)

are you still looking im not sure but i have maybe 20 or 30 different types. are you jus looking for the mentioned style?


----------



## havoc2000 (Mar 10, 2020)

Man, when I was a kid, I lived on a driveway that was very long, that used to be a road in the 1800's, early 1900's, in Kennebunk. I used to find insulators everywhere. If only I knew then what I know now!


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 10, 2020)

eric70 said:


> Hello to everyone,....I'm Eric from up in northern Maine and I collect insulators, I specialize in the CD 104s. If you are unfamiliar with this style here are a couple of photos to help identify them. they are a baby-beehive shape. I'm doing a study on the 104s so regular aqua and even damaged pieces are acceptable for me. I'll either try and trade something or buy them from you....thanks alot....
> 
> 
> Eric


I


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 10, 2020)

eric70 said:


> Hello to everyone,....I'm Eric from up in northern Maine and I collect insulators, I specialize in the CD 104s. If you are unfamiliar with this style here are a couple of photos to help identify them. they are a baby-beehive shape. I'm doing a study on the 104s so regular aqua and even damaged pieces are acceptable for me. I'll either try and trade something


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 10, 2020)

I have 4 five gallon buckets of Hemingray
Insulators...mostly aqua and clear.


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 10, 2020)

Ann M. said:


> I have 4 five gallon buckets of Hemingray
> Insulators...mostly aqua and clear.


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 10, 2020)

A great number of the insulators I have are the Hemingray "baby beehive" aqua. I'd love to hear about the study you're doing!! If you're interested at all, I also collect and sell ephemera. One nice piece I have is a circa 1940's Hemingray catalog. My grandfather owned the 1st telephone company in our rural area, so he had every type of insulator.
I'm intrigued!


----------

